# Anyone heard of Post menopausal zing/zest?



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have mentioned it in a number of posts, and I have tried researching the topic, but have come up with maybe three articles. My wife and I have been married over 41 years, and together for 45. We are in our mid-sixties. Both of us are formerly obese, but took ourselves in hand, and eventually lost our weight. 

We were always sexual, but due to work and kids, it was generally once a week, to once every other week. She went into menopause in her early fifties. It was uncomfortable, and we slept with all of the windows in our bedroom open. She also refused HRT. She always said she thought something like that, with artificial hormones would mess her up. Then, something happened. We kind of expected her libido to die, but instead, we noticed that her orgasmic capacity rapidly ramped up. We went from once a week to every other day, to oftimes every day. Frankly, we were puzzled. We also started calling this our new "hobby". We were in a perfect storm, both of us having lost all of our weight (me-330 to 195...her from 200 to 120), having the last kid move out, downsizing to a townhouse from our too big old place, the invention of Cialis, etc. etc. My BF confided that him and his wife have not been intimate in years. Of course not many people of our generation would want to talk about what happens in their bedroom, however, I want to know a few things.

Number one, will this last? OMG. You have never seen someone leave the office so fast on the days where I have said, "Feel like a roll in the hay tonite?" If this doesn't keep up till our bones are too brittle to risk it, I will be really disappointed.

Number two, why the hell isn't anyone talking about this? The term "post menopausal zest or zing" was coined by Margaret Mead, who passed in the 70's, surely someone has done research by now. The articles I have read do justice to my wife's sexuality, creativity and energy level, but there is still a paucity of information. PS, even celebrities have remarked on this. One article talked about former tennis champ Chris Evert, who apparently developed the same libido as my wife, and her hubby was not inclined to keep up. So, they divorced, and she entered into a relationship with a former pro-golfer. 

It is highly weird to be having better sex in my sixties than I had in my twenties.

Anyone else in this highly unanticipated, but thoroughly enjoyable situation?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I've heard of this phenomenon but have never known a single woman this happened to after menopause. I mean, not even one.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I had a hysterectomy due to cancer, and I went through (am still going through sort of?) menopause. I have always been HD, but yeah, EVERYTHING is ramped up. And the big O comes easier.

I don't know how long it lasts. I had terrible endometriosis and other things, along with a first husband who was almost asexual. So it is possible that I am making up for lost time? But it's been over 3 years, so one would think that would be wearing off. I also did not do HRT. Even with my recent procedure, we only missed a day or two. This morning he walked past me in the living room with his pants and no shirt on, and I had to touch him and make this weird growl sound lol.

I hope for your marriage and mine it lasts until we just have silent, painless heart attacks right after great sex when we are 95


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Did you notice that your energy level is off the charts? Secondarily, we are both accountants, but of course, we never really started off as accountants, I dabble in comic art (actually snagged an interview in NYC with a certain Mr. Lee), she is a painter (had a few showings over the years) Her output has tripled. She is writing a childrens book. She has taken over for her late mom, in keeping the family history and staying in touch, remembering birthdays and anniversaries. We were fairly bad about going to the gym, not anymore. Plus, we walk several times a week, have taken up our bicycles, dumped the SUV for a little convertible putt-putt. More active today than we have been in years. Plus, we were going to retire at 65 (next year). She had to make a commitment to her employers that she will stay on minimum five years after 65. I own my practice, and will be working similarly.

PS, we are in the fourth year since this started. Please please please I do not want this to stop.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Haven't heard of it in the Yeti cave.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

My energy in general can wax and wane. Overall I do have more energy, but I still have periods of fatigue. However, even in those periods of fatigue I still want hubby.

I would say that the weight you both lost, your exercise, and your feelings about yourselves as a result may play into this as much as the menopause thing. Plus, while I want hubby all the time, a lot of it is because of who he is and how he is. I would bet that the way you TREAT and view your wife makes a difference too.

We call it the perfect storm. Even when I was overweight, I wanted hubby all the time. Now that I have lost 50+ pounds.....oh my!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

We are supposed to be the elder wiser and "conservative" mom and dad. Except we can hardly keep our hands off one another. Sometimes it is unconscious until someone points out that we are holding one another while we talk to others or we whisper in each others ear, and it is either our daughter or her sister that tell us to get a room.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

“Raises hand”. 

Count another one. Work is in a good place finally. Kids are launching, finally. Priorities are no longer money and getting “things”
I am definitely the aggressor, but he never says no. To the point where he complained “I can’t have my hands on you 24/7”. Um...why not?
The more I get, the more I want.

I foolishly put sex on the back burner FOR YEARS. Since menopause my energy for sex has skyrocketed. My house will always be untidy and many projects will remain undone but I don’t care anymore. I like sex. Lots of it. We have recently moved into anal play. He’s getting more head now than he got the first twenty years of marriage. Love it.

I’m having to manage some unexpected complications of twice daily. More prone to bladder infections post menopause. My family doctor (younger)looked at me when I explained it’s unacceptable that I can’t have sex twice a day. She’s actively working on a solution with me.

I’ve lost a bit of weight, he’s gained. Working on fixing that for many reasons...high BP, general wellness etc.

So no. You are NOT alone. 
For gosh sakes Taxman, ENJOY IT. Stop worrying about the future. It spoils today. Limits tomorrow. 
One thing I’ve learned is that life is fleeting. Grab on to it. Ride it (or each other). 
Someone could be diagnosed tomorrow. 
Oh, and don’t get a room.
As I tell my kids “I pay the taxes on this dump. I do as I please here”. ROFL they get it.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know why there in no hard research on this... Kind of weird...

But I am here to tell you that it is a thing, I have seen it with women from after 45 to 60. 

Now, the one's that I know that a like this, have stayed like this as far as I know, but I am not with them. 

My experience says that women like this stay that way, but others say it trails off. But I have never experienced that personally. 

Any way, it is a great "thing", so enjoy yourself and eat your Wheaties, I do...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Need to do blood work ups on the ladies that feel like this. Gotta be how the hormones are balanced. Come on big Pharma............You thought you struck gold with Viagra. Shesohorny coming to a drug store near you.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

It happened to me....I started ramping up in my late 40s, was declared "officially" menopausal at 52, and am still high drive at 55 - I even like morning sex now, which I never was into before, lol. Helps that I retired this spring, too. I know it's not typical - all I hear about are women in their 40s going into perimenopause and their poor husbands having to do without.

Now our 24 year old son will be coming home next week to live here while he does local clinicals for his last year of PT school, and while I love him and like his company, I'm feeling like having him here may cramp our style, lol.


----------

